# Is this right?



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I've been speaking to another ferret owner who said that he keeps his males and females together when neither are in season. I thought that sounded a bit bizarre 

Can you do this? I've looked on google and i couldn't find anything.


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

_I've never had ferrets or had anything to do with them, so don't hold me down by this, but I don't see why you couldn't.​_


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Well he said that he's never had any unexpected litters before and he's been doing this for a few years 
He does have 1 litter once a year but that's not until April/May time i believe.


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Males and females can be kept together when not in season, no raging hormones on either side. Have heard of entire males being removed from a business when in season (no unwanted pregnancies) and then put back when hormones settle.
Unless you wanted to breed from them it would probably be better to get them all neutered then they can live together all year round


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks, that's cleared things up 

The reason it all came up is because we are hoping to get 2 jills tomorrow and we already have 2 hobs. I don't want to breed and we're getting the males neutered when their next in season.


----------



## ferretaddict (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi,
You don't have to wait 'til hobs are in season to get them nuetered. In fact our latest rescue a 'hibrid' poley is going this morning. He will be our second to be done around this time of year. Vet says 'although testicles maybe withdrawn they are still there and accessible'. This rescue is a great challenge. He attacked my hubby and inflicted 38 puncture wounds on day one...Wee soul is petrified. However a week later and he is well settled with my other 4 hobs and comes along the 'trampoline' walkway for a love. Still gets frightened with quick movements and loud noises...But we will get there


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

It's our vets that would prefer to not neuter them now. They prefer it when their in season because it's an easier procedure 
All the other vets in the area have no experience neutering ferrets. I was putting thought into getting one of them castrated to bring the jills out of heat but i havn't put much thought into it yet.

38 puncture wounds?!  I bet that hurt.
Thankfully i've never been bitten badly, only nips whilst playing


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

ive got 4 ferrets to hobs and gills and they are kept in pairs i wouldent mix them as the boys can be rougth and dont realy want babys  
i dont think it would be a wise thing to do unless both gill and hob had been done then i would keep them together ...


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Kelseye, are your jills not neutered? did you know they can get a life threatening condition if not mated or brought out of season if they are not neutered? (there are implants or 'jill jabs' to help bring them out.)


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

yes i did  they will at some point be mated as i want to carry there family on .will keep all the babys but just not yet as they are olny 5 months at the mo


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, what's the best age to breed from a hob/jill?

I'd love to breed ferrets but i'm no where near experienced yet.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

its a bit long but its uses full lol

A ferret is sexually mature between eight and twelve months, in the spring after birth. Age at puberty is approximately 250 days. First possible mating can be six months. The ferret is a photoreceptive breeder. Breeding season is triggered by photoperiod, the length of daylight hours, it's when there is more daylight than night or the ratio of daylight hours to night time hours that cause physical changes in their bodies. The time of year or month varies depending on where in this world you live, the ferrets brain perceives the right time by the length of daylight hours. 

It's best to ensure that both ferrets are in optimal health. The readiness of breeding are of physical signs of both female and male.


Breeding the female ferret
The female ferret or Jill's first breeding season after her birth will be between five to nine months. If she reaches the first sexual maturity before being fully mature, it's best to not to breed her as it may affect her growth and offspring. Ferrets are induced ovulators, meaning they stay in estrus until mated or have an hormone injection which will induce ovulation. The female's pituitary glands respond to increasing hours of daylight to secrete sex hormones and will activate or cause swelling of the female's vulva and the production of fertile eggs. Physical signs in the Jill is that the vulva will start to swell, increasing in size along with a discharge and a much stronger body odor. Hormonal changes will be display by abnormal behavoirs, such as being ill tempered or irrational. About two weeks after the swelling is first noticed, and when the vulva is fully swollen, she is ready to mate and breed. Any attempts to have her mated before she's ready may result in injury to the Jill, she is only receptive in estrus, all other times any advances of the male will be refused. A Jill will stay in season until mated, she must be either be bred or an alternative method to terminate estrous. If she is not, it could be life threatening, resulting in anemia, risk of uterine infection and finally death. Alternative to breeding and to bring a Jill out of estrous, is using a vascetomized hob called a "hoblet" for mating, and this will cause her to have a "phantom pregnancy". The other alternative is a "Jill Jab" treatment or hormone injection from a veterinarian. 

Breeding the male ferret
Hobs reach sexual maturity at 6 - 8 months of age and will be in a breeding condition or come into season a couple of months before female. Like the female, the male is not sexually active all year and shows no sexual interest or advances toward the female until he in season. Intact males should be housed individually in breeding season because he will be aggressive towards other males and try to breed with any female he encounters. Physical changes that indicate the male's readiness for breeding is when his testicles are visible, enlarged and descend into the scrotum. He will have a very strong offensive body order and greasy skin secretion, his owner will probably choose to house him outdoors. He will remain in the breeding state for about five months, after which his testes will move back into the body. 


For optimal conception and litter size, breed the jill two consecutive days the second week she is in heat.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

kelseye said:


> its a bit long but its uses full lol
> 
> A ferret is sexually mature between eight and twelve months, in the spring after birth. Age at puberty is approximately 250 days. First possible mating can be six months. The ferret is a photoreceptive breeder. Breeding season is triggered by photoperiod, the length of daylight hours, it's when there is more daylight than night or the ratio of daylight hours to night time hours that cause physical changes in their bodies. The time of year or month varies depending on where in this world you live, the ferrets brain perceives the right time by the length of daylight hours.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, great information  Blob for you


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Absolutly no reason why hobs and jills cant live together when out of season, only thing to do is check EVERY SINGLE DAY for signs of the jills coming in season, which is likely to be before the hobs.

My friend just had one of this years kits come in season two weeks ago!

sise is of no relevence to ferrets, i have one of the smallest jills living with one of the biggets hobs, so long as they dont fight the jills can play just as rough as the boys, in fact jills are usually that little bit more active and crazier.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

We've got the jills 

They are absolutely gorgeous and they are getting along with the boys really well


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Great news


----------



## ferretaddict (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi all, Thought you'd like to know 'Hibrid' poley aka 'Boris' has had the snip and is not at all pleased with us. Feeling a bit sorry for himself last night but much better today and back with the rest of the gang......Hubby's hand is healing nicely but poor Boris is being very nippy today, guess it is pay back...lol I have to say I have little experience with jills..Only 'cos it's been hobs who needed the rescuing. I am sure that will change as time goes by.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

ferretaddict said:


> Hi all, Thought you'd like to know 'Hibrid' poley aka 'Boris' has had the snip and is not at all pleased with us. Feeling a bit sorry for himself last night but much better today and back with the rest of the gang......Hubby's hand is healing nicely but poor Boris is being very nippy today, guess it is pay back...lol I have to say I have little experience with jills..Only 'cos it's been hobs who needed the rescuing. I am sure that will change as time goes by.


If it hasn't already hit you then i'm sure that ferret math will get you 

One of the jills would not leave me alone tonight, she's very playful :lol:


----------

